# Demi's babies are here!!!



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Princess Flubber is now day 140 - I know in my siggy it says day 139, but that's because I don't know if she took on the Monday or the Tuesday as she was served both days =]

<<edited out to make thread smaller>>


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

Holy Goatbabies!

I cant believe goatzilla is already on d140 :shocked: Demibubs soon









Wow she's a deep and big girl ... wonder how many she's hiding in there ...

I've seen them sometimes never get loose in the vulva before kidding ... but you are right, she needs to work on the udder a little more before she gets down to business


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

She's really round. Good luck! Babies soon!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

her udder needs a lot of work - what you can't see is that her belly comes pretty much to the rear of her udder =] so her udder doesn't actually have any depth at all at the moment - does that make sense? All the udder she has is about 2 inches at it's widest spot, depth wise - it hasn't started filling yet at all.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

wow she is big...... :shocked: :shocked: :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

WHOA! :shocked: THAT IS ONE HUGE GOAT!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

What day do y'all think she'll explode on?

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

I think :girl: :girl: :boy: on day 152. And she does have a very nice udder forming, don't worry...she'll fill it up tight in no time!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

I'm going to place my bet for :boy: :girl: in that order, on day 152.

But I'm thinking its entirely possible for her to have more


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

Do we get a kid if we guess right? :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

Hi LW! :wave:

I'm gonna be mean and guess :boy: :boy: on day 153 :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 140!*

pSSHAW!

*decapitates Amos with a spork*

:greengrin:

LW

PS I hope she doesn't kid too late as I have to go back to the Isle of Man on the 30th!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi is now day 142!*

Whoopee =]

We are now at day 142, and Demi is progressing - in my opinion... feel free to disagree!

Here is her udder as was at day 139:









and now at day 142:









it's quite a SWEET shaped little udder I must say... looking forward to tomorrow :greengrin: see how much it fills overnight. . .
saying hai...









and a sideways view so you can see that her tailhead is getting a bit sunken









LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now on day 142! photos added*

Demi is definately getting closer! Toldja her udder would fill in :greengrin:

Hmmmm....wonder if those :girl: :girl: will have their mommas color?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now on day 142! photos added*

color babies on there way.... Nice shaped udder and teats :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Demi now on day 142! photos added*

she's looking great! :girl: :boy: [email protected]


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

Demi is day 146 today! (or 145 if she took on the second day with the buck)

she isn't showing any signs of impending labour, but her udder is getting really big! I took some photos but my internet is baaad so it might be a while before I can post them. She isn't particularly big at the rear though - poofy wise, so I think it could be a few days still.

I squeezed her sides gently yesterday and the baby kicked - and she jumped about a foot in the air it was hilarious!!! Her ligaments are still strongly there - although she REALLY hates me touching her tail head and tries to do anything to stop me managing it.

/me luffs her Demi

LW


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

I'm glad you posted--I was wondering how she was doing.

Hoping for :girl: :girl: for you!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

whoo its almost time for all the babies!! little mini demis

:boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

OMG....SDK, That is just rotten :slapfloor:

Can't wait to see all those lil' Demi bebe's.....not much longer to wait :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

Day 147 today and I will be gone all day - also I will be gone all day on Wednesday (day 149) for hospital appointments so hopefully she doesn't kid on these days! Hoping for either Tuesday or Thursday... don't think it will be Tuesday so mebbe Thursday? ray:

:girl: :boy: or :girl: :girl: I don't really mind... a boy would be nice to keep Fionn company though. I've a woman still wants to buy wethers off me so... :boy: :boy: would sell but not give me all that much money!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 145/146!*

here are some more pictures!

day 145 (Saturday)









compared with day 147 (today, Monday)









145 again:









and 147:









you can see how low she is today:









The left side of her udder is REALLY tight, the right side not so tight - hopefully it will even out today as it fills. The teat on the left is bulging more too - because that side is so tight I guess. Her ligaments are lower but still there. Her kids are really low down, I felt one kicking really low almost underneath her on the right. Felt one on the left yesterday.

Whaddy'all guess day wise for kidding???

LW


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

She's coming along nicely, I like her udder  I"m guessing :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

I'm guessing she'll kid on her due date...at least :baby: :baby: , possibly :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

I think 149 and :girl: :girl: :boy: .......her udder is filling up VERY nicely :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

155 with :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :wahoo:

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

Oh that is NOT nice!

I say 150 with :girl: :boy:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**



RunAround said:


> 155 with :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :wahoo:
> 
> :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeviiiiiiiiiiil!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

Who me?! :angel2:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

no, not you. The OTHER RunAround :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

:slapfloor:

I bet she has :girl: :girl: :girl: .....just to prove the Eviiiiillllll Runaround WRONG! :ROFL:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

I'm going to say day 151 and :girl: :boy: !! I think she'll want to make it a little exciting holding out the 1 extra day. She's looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

LOL :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

Oh my that girl is just popping out all over isn't she!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:

Just hoping it is a healthy delivery!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

she's day 149 today, loosening up in the tail area. Can get my fingers further around her tail head although not the whole way, and her ligaments are a bit softer but still there. Her udder has evened up nicely. I have to head off to the hospital in 5 mins and will be gone most of the day - at least when I get back i will be zombied and in bed so hope she doesn't go today...

tomorrow or friday!!! (I hope!)

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 147 *pics p2**

Day 150 today - no impending labour... ligaments are still there :angry:

I don't really have much strength to help her so I guess it would be best if she kidded tomorrow on 151 but I'm so impatient to see those babies! Especially as I have to leave the country next Wednesday - back to work :hair:

I will try to sort out photos but I have not got the strength to hold her for them today so I would need someone to help me.

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

Here is Demi's udder and cha-cha on day 150:

















and one of her being goofy - sorry it's blurred, the flash wasn't on. She doesn't like being left alone in the kidding stall!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

looking great! She is very pretty.  Hoping for a easy delivery, and soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

udder has grown -- she has nice attachments and teat placement :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

I'd say she's got another 5 or 6 days ahead of her.. maybe a week and a half

JK!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

her udder is sure looking good........... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

my friend's mum is guessing another 4 days EEEEEEEEEEEK Nuuu she has to kid tomorrow night! Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

i have to leave the country on Wednesday... I wanna play with babies first!

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

I say within the next day.....her udder has really filled!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

now day 151... no progress... the left side of her udder is SO big and tight it looks like it's going to explode! Even the teat is bigger than the right one! Maybe the right one has a quick release valve or something... maybe she's not going to kid until the right side is big too... I don't know!

Her ligaments are still there, I can still get my fingers only half-way around her tailhead... and she hasn't opened up at all at the rear. :hair: come ON Demi give me some babies!!!

:hair: :hair: :hair:

LW


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

she is looking good Katie - if the udder is firm, then it could be anytime, and she could go quick! Might be worth trying some prosolvin? Not a full dose, but 1/4 of it, to kick start things if she is ready to go, then it will get her going into labour? Did it with Goldie and Jessie, worked fine. It can take about 12-48 hours to work though.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

I don't have any 

LW


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 150!!!*

Man, she is really holding on! I thought for sure she would have had them by now. :shrug:

Come on, Demi!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151!!!*

Her ligs are a lot lower this afternoon! Can get my fingers further around her tail head with probably 3/4 inch to go... Her udder is SO tight on the left it looks like it is going to explode. I hope she doesn't have mastitis in it! Her teat that side is so full of milk it is swollen like the udder! However it is no hotter than the right side so I am just keeping an eye on it.

Am charging camera battery...  if her ligaments are gone when I go to bed I will be up every 2 hours. We shall see!

Go Demi GO!!!   

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 151! getting closer p4*

come on Demi girl...you can do it..... :hug: :clap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! getting closer p4*

oh yeah. and she hasn't had ANY discharge at all. Ever. Of any colour. Not even . Anything . Smelly goat


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! getting closer p4*

woo hoo - NO playing around Demi - get on it and give your momma some babies!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! getting closer p4*

22:43 24 April 2009 No Ligaments fingers right around tail head...

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I shall get up to check on her again in the night. . .

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

I pray that she delivers soon!! We certainly cannot wait til after you get back from your trip to see these babies! Come on Demi :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

Yay!!!  Let's go Demi!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

Praying for healthy twins! :girl: :girl:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

Hope she has healthy :girl: :girl: :boy: for you! :leap:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

now 0610 on 25 April 2009 =] (just in case you didnt know the date or the year) and Demi STILL has no ligaments... STILL has no discharge... and is chewing her cud and nickering at me to go get her more carrots.

:shrug: :hair:

LW

PS this is after getting up at 1245 and 0300 to find EXACTLY the same thing :angry:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

Don't worry, Dixie never had any discharge either.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 151! no ligs!*

day 152 today - still no ligs, legs are extremely posty,and she is getting up and lying down a lot, and also arching her back. Pre-labour I think!

LW

PS I will take photos if I can


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 152 now*

WE HAVE BABIES!

A black frosted buckling and a fawn moonspotted doeling, the moonspots are dark chocolate and EVERYWHERE!

LW


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Demi day 152 now*

:birthday: Welcome little ones! :boy: :girl: arty: Pics please!!  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 152 now*

Brilliant - congratulations!!!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi day 152 now*

PHOTOS!!!  

Here is the firstborn, a boy, who was reeeally big!!! I will weigh him after lunch. I must say, when I was helping his little hoof out, and Demi was pushing and groaning, and he was slithering out, I was just in LOVE. HE is the colour I wanted the mostest most of all!!!









Here is the secondborn, a little girl, who was a lot smaller... and absolutely ADORABLE. If I could have chosen a second colour after black, this is what I would have picked!!! She has one entirely chocolate coloured leg, which she is lying on









AND of course what I wanted was a boy and a girl... They're amazing. How can I choose between them. ARGHH I want to keep them both forever!!! *clings* And Demi of course loves them too... it's hilarious though... the little girl's mouth is smaller than Demi's teats which is funny. The little boy can just about manage to get his mouth around the smaller of her two teats


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are both adorable- congrats!

But if you want to part with that doeling you can send her my way! :drool:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when you wanted color - YOU GOT COLOR!!!

Congrats 

Oh I am so thrilled for you. THose ears are so long thats awesome!!! 

Keep the boy - your buck needs a buddy  

That doeling is a keeper she is awesome - to bad she didnt get teh roman nose like her brother though


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I weighed them! The little girl weighs in at 7lb12oz and the boy weighs in at 9lb14oz !!!!!

ROFL

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What beautiful babies...I would not have expected Demi to give you anything less!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... they are the cutest...I am so happy for you ....you got what you wanted .. :wink: ..and they are very nice.......


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay!!  Congratulations-they are ADORABLE. Wow, Demi does things big-both size of the fella and number of spots for the girl. I am so glad you'll get time with them, before you leave. :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

look at her! wow she's flashy!

the boy has the cutest face!

:wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!! :stars:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Such beautiful beautiful kids! So excited for you and Demi! :stars:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

This pic is a bit gorey... but it shows what I want it to show, and that is how much larger the left side of Demi's udder is compared to the right side. It's one of the main reasons why I have decided to wether the little buckling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute............  :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh myyyy gooooossssshhhhhh!!! I am in love   

Congrats!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yay! What pretty little babies! :stars:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Clever Demi. She has a teat for the big boy and one for the little girl. :wink: 

They're so beautiful. :clap: :leap: 
Yay, babies! :stars: Congrats and :birthday: babies.

Anna


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are too cute!   Congrats! :stars: :leap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh man, I love that little doe  stick her in an airmail envelope weevil!

are they managing to suck her teats, or are you bottling? I've had newborns suck teats that big and bigger before, sometimes it helps to milk the doe out and then the teats are a bit smaller and softer for them. 

Keep em both! The boy as a wether friend for Fionn, the doe as a breeder :greengrin: 

Look at the look in the doe's eyes ... she's already got Demi-attitude!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations! They're absolutely ADORABLE! I second you keeping them both! You got your black and you got a moonspotted one! Perfect. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually that udder isnt bad - Angies was big on one side and smaller on the other too when she kidded.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How gorgeous!  Love the doe though...


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> oh man, I love that little doe  stick her in an airmail envelope weevil!
> 
> are they managing to suck her teats, or are you bottling? I've had newborns suck teats that big and bigger before, sometimes it helps to milk the doe out and then the teats are a bit smaller and softer for them.
> 
> ...


*answers one question at a time*

they are both sucking on the right hand side - which is almost dry now. The left hand side is reaaally swollen up with milk which makes the teat bigger so neither are attempting that side. I did, with difficulty (ie Demi kicking me) milk out a good couple of pints from the left side to help the situation out. 
they are going to stay with their mama until they're 3 months old so no, I'm not bottling - any milk I get out of that left side will go to feed lambies
I can't keep them both! The whole idea is that I have a kid (at least) a year to sell to help cover costs of keeping the goats... I will not be selling Mocha until Harmony is confirmed pregnant however. 
I am hoping to keep Java (the boy) as a wether friend for Fionn. EVERYONE loves Java already... oh, and Mocha of course!!!

LW


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sooo cute! Love the spots! Congrats!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Mocha is too pretty to sell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> they are both sucking on the right hand side


As for the one side sucking....you can teach one of the kids to nurse from that other side....put one of them on it.....the kid will learn quickly......just make sure that the moms teat... is not painful..... milk out enough for her to be comfortable ....before you put the kid on that teat..... or she won't hold still....:wink:


----------

